# September 2007 Pool #1 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt....
Malik23...........
C.A.O Brazilia....
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........


----------



## SDmate

well that didn't take long..:ss
congrats mate!:tu


----------



## jjefrey

:chk I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk

PM going out with my address


----------



## jjefrey

SDmate said:


> well that didn't take long..:ss
> congrats mate!:tu


Thanks,

I ALMOST feel bad, since I only got in on this today.


----------



## Darrell

Congrats, Jeff. :tu:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

Don't feel bad, I won my first time in also.

I will get something together and post DC number when it goes out this week.

Congrats.


----------



## newcigarz

Congrats! :bl:bl Out this week sometime.


----------



## ca21455

Congrats Jeff. Don't feel bad, I never win anything so you are not taking anything away from me!


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Congrats, Jeff.
I will have them out by the end of the week.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

YAY...I didn't win.... J/K I'll probably send out tomorrow.


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt.... Replied
Malik23...........
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ Replied


----------



## doctorcue

Congrats!


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt.... Replied
Malik23...........
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ Replied


----------



## Malik23

Congratz!


----------



## Da Klugs

zero3zero5172zerozerozerozero221421zero17

Congrats!


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... 0305 1720 0002 2142 1017
Triolent............
SteveDMatt.... Replied
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ Replied


----------



## newcigarz

Jeff out tommorow

DC # 0306 3030 0003 5436 5605

Congrats!

Tony


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... 0305 1720 0002 2142 1017
Triolent............
SteveDMatt.... Replied
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5605


----------



## RUDY351

_Congrats Jeff .... smokes will go out tomorrow. I will post the DC then... :ss_


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... 0305 1720 0002 2142 1017
Triolent............
SteveDMatt.... Replied
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... Replied
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5605


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... 0305 1720 0002 2142 1017
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... Replied
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... Replied
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5605


----------



## Triolent

1st lottery... I don't know if I needed to reply in this thread or to the jeff's PM. 

Anyhow, I will have your winnings out ASAP, jeff!


----------



## RUDY351

_Jeff the smokes are comming your way DC 03070020000011092234..._


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... Replied
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 2234
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5605


----------



## pnoon

Triolent said:


> 1st lottery... I don't know if I needed to reply in this thread or to the jeff's PM.
> 
> Anyhow, I will have your winnings out ASAP, jeff!


Even summoning my Karnac powers, I cannot read other people's PMs.
As stated in the rules (which I am sure you have read ), you must post in the winners thread within two weeks of the drawing.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## yourchoice

I would have sworn I posted a congratulatory response. Maybe I forgot to hit submit!

Anyway, congrats Jeff, pm received and I will get something out to you shortly.


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... Replied
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 2234
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5605


----------



## SteveDMatt

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7492 5011 7319
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Replied
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 2234
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5605

Congrats again.


----------



## ca21455

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7492 5011 7319
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0403 8920
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 2234
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5605


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7492 5011 7319
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0403 8920
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 2234
Deuce............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Mine went out Thursday afternoon.

DC# 0307 0020 0001 1395 0500


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7492 5011 7319
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0403 8920
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 2234
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0500 
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7492 5011 7319
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0403 8920
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0500 
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Replied
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## Triolent

Ok got the package out


0404 2755 6860 0804 7455

Enjoy :cb


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Sorry for the delay.
Ill have the sticks out by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ 0404 2755 6860 0804 7455
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Replied
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## stig

Package going out this weekend


----------



## SDmate

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ 0404 2755 6860 0804 7455
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig..............
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. 0103 8555 7492 6639 3950
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Replied
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. 0103 8555 7492 6639 3950
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Ok.
On its way.
0103 8555 7491 9341 6029


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....0103 8555 7491 9341 6029 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. 0103 8555 7492 6639 3950
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Received - Thank You 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Received. Thanks
yourchoice........... Replied
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## yourchoice

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Received - Thank You 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Received. Thanks
yourchoice........... *0307 0020 0003 0759 3209*
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Replied
C.A.O Brazilia....Received - Thank You 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Received. Thanks
yourchoice........... Received- thank you. 
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## Malik23

Package going out tomorrow morning.

DC# 0103 8555 7491 9448 1217


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... 0103 8555 7491 9448 1217 
C.A.O Brazilia....Received - Thank You 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Received. Thanks
yourchoice........... Received- thank you. 
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## stig

Dc# 0103 8555 7491 7310 5271


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... 0103 8555 7491 9448 1217 
C.A.O Brazilia....Received - Thank You 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. 0103 8555 7491 7310 5271
doctorcue........... Replied
SDmate.............. Received. Thanks
yourchoice........... Received- thank you. 
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## doctorcue

My bad... my apologies. Here it is finally:

DC 0103 8555 7492 7859 0071

Hope you like `em!


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... 0103 8555 7491 9448 1217 
C.A.O Brazilia....Received - Thank You 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. 0103 8555 7491 7310 5271
doctorcue........... 0103 8555 7492 7859 0071
SDmate.............. Received. Thanks
yourchoice........... Received- thank you. 
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Received- Thanks 
C.A.O Brazilia....Received - Thank You 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. 0103 8555 7491 7310 5271
doctorcue........... Received- Thanks
SDmate.............. Received. Thanks
yourchoice........... Received- thank you. 
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
Da Klugs....... Received some very tastey sticks- Thank You
Triolent............ Received- Thanks
SteveDMatt.... Received-Thanks, couple of new ones for me
Malik23........... Received- Thanks 
C.A.O Brazilia....Received - Thank You 
ca21455..........Received- Thanks nice selection
RUDY351....... Received very nice, Thanks
Deuce............ Received- tastey sticks thanks
stig.............. Received_thanks
doctorcue........... Received- Thanks
SDmate.............. Received. Thanks
yourchoice........... Received- thank you. 
newcigarz........ Received very nice- Thank You

THANKS EVERYONE


----------

